# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Alcaldes del Pirineo protestan porque el canon de vertidos a los ríos se ha cuadruplicado

## FEDE

Hola a todos. 

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de hispagua.cedex.es
http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/97630

*Alcaldes del Pirineo protestan porque el canon de vertidos a los ríos se ha cuadruplicado*

Mié, 19/10/2011
Heraldo de Aragón
«Despropósito», «barbaridad», «escándalo», «hachazo» e incluso «atraco». Así definen varios alcaldes del Pirineo la revisión de las autorizaciones de vertido de aguas residuales a los ríos que está llevando a cabo la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), y que ha supuesto un fuerte incremento respecto a las cantidades que pagaban hasta el momento los municipios que carecen de depuradora, debido al retraso del plan de depuración, que debe ejecutar el Instituto Aragonés del Agua. En algunos casos, el nuevo canon que se aplicará en 2011 cuadruplica la tasa actual, por lo que los ayuntamientos afectados ya han empezado a presentar alegaciones y no descartan crear un frente común a través de Adelpa (Asociación de Entidades Locales del Pirineo Aragonés), en un momento en el que las arcas municipales atraviesan graves dificultades. 

Fuentes de la CHE explicaron que la actualización del canon de control de vertidos que se inició el año pasado y todavía no ha concluido afecta «a toda la cuenca». En el Alto Aragón, son varios los ayuntamientos de Jacetania y Alto Gállego que ya han recibido la notificación, mientras que en Sobrarbe y Ribagorza aún no ha llegado. 

Y entre los que ya se han visto afectados por la revisión, como Canfranc, Castiello o Biescas, todos comparten la misma opinión: consideran que la medida tiene un afán claramente recaudatorio y que conllevará graves perjuicios para los ayuntamientos y para los bolsillos de los vecinos. 

El problema radica en que a mediados de los años 90 la CHE concedió una «autorización provisional» para evacuar los residuos a través de los ríos, pero caducó en 2005, tal y como recuerda el organismo de cuenca en la documentación que ha remitido a varios municipios. Desde entonces, y a falta de depuradoras, se considera que producen «vertidos no autorizados», por lo que se ha procedido a «recalcular el canon siguiendo los criterios que marca la ley, como el volumen de residuos, la población...», explicó la Confederación. 

Sin embargo, los alcaldes no están de acuerdo con los parámetros utilizados, ya que «han cogido los datos de población de un estudio previo para el proyecto de la depuradora, pero esas cifras estaban hinchadas porque se contemplaba el incremento de vecinos que habría cuando se desarrollaran los planes urbanísticos, y hay muchas viviendas que están sin construir», coinciden en señalar los alcaldes de Canfranc y Castiello, Fernando Sánchez y Álvaro Salesa (ambos del PSOE), respectivamente. 

Así, el primero de estos ayuntamientos pasará de pagar sobre 3.000 euros a unos 12.000. «Es un hachazo», criticó Sánchez, ya que «supone descapitalizar una administración pública en beneficio de otra en época de crisis, lo que perjudica a los ciudadanos». Ante esta situación, teme verse obligado a «subir el recibo del agua un 40 o 50%». Allí, el proyecto de la depuradora «aún no está redactado». 

Más adelantada está la de Castiello, donde el canon asciende a 6.000 euros, aunque también va con retraso, ya que «las obras tenían que empezar este mes o el próximo, pero ahora dicen que en marzo», explicó el alcalde, quien afirmó que «si es necesario llegar a los tribunales, iremos». «Es una forma de atraco porque quieren sacar dinero de donde sea», añadió. 

En Biescas, las obras avanzan y la estación «podría funcionar en cuatro meses», comentó el primer edil, Luis Estaún (PAR), por lo que esperan sufrir solo durante un año el alza del canon, de 8.500 euros a 29.350. Con la depuradora en marcha, bajará a 5.870. Aún así, cree que es «un escándalo. Será legal, pero en un momento como el actual, es un despropósito». 

Además, los alcaldes recordaron que los vecinos «ya pagan un 50% el canon de saneamiento, pese a carecer de este servicio». 

Por su parte, el nuevo presidente de Adelpa, Pablo Castán, comentó que abordarán este problema en la próxima ejecutiva, tras el 20-N. 

LA calidad del agua se ve afectada en los núcleos del Pirineo por dos graves problemas. Por un lado, la población se multiplica exponencialmente por la llegada de turistas, a lo que hay que sumar el estiaje durante la época veraniega, por lo que el escaso caudal debe absorber un mayor volumen de residuos. Ello hace que aumente la contaminación orgánica y que en determinados casos la calidad de las aguas sea pésima. 

Además, hay que tener en cuenta que en numerosos ríos se derivan caudales para las distintas centrales hidroeléctricas, por ejemplo en el Ésera. 

Ante esta situación, desde Ecologistas en Acción estamos de acuerdo en que es necesario acometer el Plan Integral de Depuración del Pirineo. Otra cosa es con qué tipo de depuradoras y con qué mantenimiento de las mismas, ya que a veces da la sensación de que se instalan plantas que no son las más adecuadas ni las más económicas. De hecho, hay ayuntamientos que no tienen recursos para mantenerlas, cuando en ocasiones se podría optar por el uso de aparatos biológicos como los filtros verdes, más baratos y sencillos de mantener.

----------


## perdiguera

Lectura rápida:
Yo, organismo que tengo competencias sobre la gestión del agua fecal, no hago las obras necesarias para garantizar una calidad óptima de las aguas que gestiono cuando las vierto a un cauce público.
Tú, organismo que tienes competencias sobre la calidad de las aguas que circulan por un cauce público, pones una multa a los representantes de los productores de aguas sucias que se vierten en tu cauce.
Nosotros, todos, pagamos los platos rotos.
Ella, la naturaleza, la biodiversidad, el medioambiente, sale perjudicada.
¡Viva la gestión coordinada!
¡Ancha es Castilla! aunque en este caso sea Aragón.

----------


## Comizo

¿Y de quien es la culpa en éste caso de que no estén las depuradoras construídas?

¿En las épocas de supuestas vacas gordas (más bien deudas gordas) no se podían haber realizado?

Del año 90 al 2005 ya ha llovido.

 Pero el problema es el de siempre, pago 3000 euritos y me ahorro la depuradora y su mantenimiento. Sale muy barato contaminar.

 Ahora todo son prisas y lamentos.

 Como dices Perdiguera, quien paga todo es el medio ambiente y el propio río, además de los usuarios que van a pagar más.
Pero en el caso de los usuarios, aunque sea por omisión también tienen parte de culpa, ya que si ven que su ayuntamiento vierte al río deberían saber por qué, y si se descubre la golfada, deben de echarlos a patadas.

Lo que pasa es que la población es muy pasiva y hay temas que no le importan un pimiento. Parece que hay cosas de su pueblo que no van con ellos.

 Verás ahora qué pronto se arregla aunque sólo sea en parte.

----------


## REEGE

De vergüenza la mala gestión de Ayuntamientos, Comunidades y Gobiernos, la politica de vertidos y como bien decís, los que pagan el pato son los ciudadanos y la propia naturaleza...
Aún así sigo pensando que tanto el canon de vertido como el precio del agua, no es nada caro comparado con otros impuestos y servicios que nos axfisian día a día...

----------

